# The Good The Bad and The Ugly .. Mexican-Made Products



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

The Good: 
Cafe Legal de Grano
If you can get it, Chiapaneco in bulk.

Bread: Bimbo is the worse but round here they distribute Oroweat. The driver told me it's from Ensenada .. might be just a NAFTA shipping point, I don't know. 

Flour Tortillas. Not the commercial branded type but the casaras sold off the counter top at your abarrotes. 

Leather Goods: I'm still using stuff I bought 20-30 years ago.

Jewelry: Taxco de Alarcón silver products. Never liked gold. It has an ugly history.

Rat Poison: It literally kicks a.s.s. Got to be the white powdered stuff. 

Modelo *****


The Bad:
Chocolate, even Carlo Quinto.

Most Clothing. BUT, I've bought knock-off Dockers for 50mxn. Not bad.

Parts for your auto.

Household appliances, in general.

Beef, okay if you can find fine cuts, not around here. No market for it. 


The Ugly:
Not a product as much as a "service" .. Infinitum. It might be better in Somalia.

All that Doritos crap.

The milk is often questionable. I buy it at the market and drink it on the way home .. before it goes bad.

Gasoline. No way you get the octane advertised.

All that abarrotes junk sugared crap, Pinguinos and such. I'm surprised every Mexican in the nation isn't diabetic.

Tequila: If it doesn't cost 400P+ per bottle nix it. 

Soft drinks. Wakala!


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

I won't address everything, but here it goes:
Bimbo. It's metastasized to 22 countries and counting-- and of all the excellent products Mexico has to export, it mysteriously looks to be the most successful. Aaargh!
Leather goods: The real stuff from León, not the cheap Chinese knockoffs, is excellent and durable.
Beef: Generally not up to U.S. standards... except that from Sonora.
Chicken: Delicious, far superior to NOB tasteless bird.
Appliances: Not good, but you can actually get them repaired here for a reasonable price.
Doritos: According to my millenial kids, the Nacho Cheese are far more awesome in Mexico.
Gasoline: Extensive problems with the one-quart liter.

Now for a couple of mine:
Olive oil, it all comes from Italy/Spain. Why can't Mexico produce it?
Same with good vino tinto.
Ham: Mexico has a big pork industry, but they don't do decent ham.
OXXO, thumbs up on reasonably prices, which convenience stores NOB don't have.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Oxxo is my friend.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

modeeper said:


> Oxxo is my friend.


Generally, yes, for most products; but the hot ready-to-eat food is rather like what's offered at 7-11 NOB: fast, filling, and cheap-- only fit for the _really_ hungry, those who require a quick bite to soak up the booze, or ones who have the munchies after having indulged in _herbal _refreshment.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

herbal refreshment hahahaha

In moments of self abuse therapy I'll do one of those red hot dogs. Please promise not to tell anyone.

I like those little nutty things called, Glorias, you see at the counter. Or the FUD mini pizzas, but not nuked, baked at home.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I've been afraid to try the ready-to-eat OXXO food. But then again I don't think I've ever been desperate enough to try the NoB 7-11 ready-food either.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

OXXO Viking brand hot dogs may be colored red but they are 100% beef hot dogs.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

*The good: *
Women's simple cotton clothing. Wears well and reasonably priced.
Average restaurant meals: better and much lower priced than NOB.
Bread: Lots of bakeries around. No Bimbo needed
Meat: If you have your own teeth......that Sonora beef is fine stuff.
Chicken: Better
Eggs: Way fresher, even in the supermarkets.
Festivals!

*The Bad:*
Internet speed
Sound level at the movies
Potholed streets
Tired highways
Zoning enforcement (joke)
No Trader Joes

*The Ugly:*
Expats who want to change Mexico to be just like NOB.


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

lagoloo said:


> *The good: *
> Women's simple cotton clothing. Wears well and reasonably priced.
> Average restaurant meals: better and much lower priced than NOB.
> Bread: Lots of bakeries around. No Bimbo needed
> ...


Presente!

!00% beef. That means every speck of the ingredient comes from a cow. I've never up close to a cow but I can envision lots of parts I wouldn't want to eat. 

In my ville there are no potholes just truck-loads of rocks embedded in cement.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Yep. That 100% beef could include some real grossities. Have a hoof!


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

lagoloo said:


> Yep. That 100% beef could include some real grossities. Have a hoof!




Have a nutsack.

The Ox is convenient. If I'm driving home on the highway at 3AM after working in the city it's a pitstop.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

What does NOB mean?


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

chi15apas said:


> What does NOB mean?


.
North Of the Border


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

Does that include The Arctic?


----------

